# "Arreat Crater" !?!



## Jahmateshi (30. Juni 2008)

Also beim durchstöbern der Weltkarte von Sanktuario auf der Englischen Seite (da die Deutsche ja leider noch gesperrt ist) ist mir der "Arreat Crater" aufgefallen...

In Lord of Destruction war Arreat doch immerhin noch ein Berg, oder irre ich mich?

Was mag wohl mit dem Arreat passiert sein, das dort nur noch ein Krater ist... War es die Zerstörerische Kraft des Weltensteins, oder irgenwas was uns nicht bewusst ist ? 

Desweiteren müsste Tyrael (wenn er inmitten der Explosion des Weltensteins war) doch auch mehr oder weniger Tot sein, oder zumindest irgendwas muss doch mit ihm passiert sein... ist er vielleicht sogar korrumpiert ?


Was meint ihr ? was könnte damals geschehen sein


----------



## Sp4wNickle (30. Juni 2008)

Jahmateshi schrieb:


> Also beim durchstöbern der Weltkarte von Sanktuario auf der Englischen Seite (da die Deutsche ja leider noch gesperrt ist) ist mir der "Arreat Crater" aufgefallen...
> 
> In Lord of Destruction war Arreat doch immerhin noch ein Berg, oder irre ich mich?
> 
> ...



OFFTOPIC: 

Muss es sein, dass du uns (mich) so lange vor dem eigentlich Release schon so anheizt ?!  Das gibts doch nicht ! MANN freu ich mich auf Diablo 3. Diablo war neben Half Life ganz klar der Grundstein meiner Gamerhistory. Es gehört zu mir, wie die Haare auf meinem Kopf.

Tolles Thema !


----------



## G3n3sis (30. Juni 2008)

denke nicht das dir da jemand eine antwort geben kann, aber ich hoffe das wir eine bekommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich wie ein kleines kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Setsuma (30. Juni 2008)

Ich schätze das Arreat durch diesen Komet zerstört wurde, und naja Tyrael is immerhin ein Engel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unsterblich ftw hoff ich mal.
Aber dennoch glaube ich das er sich ein Stück verändert hat... ich denke es ist zum höchsten Engel geworden, ein Seraphim!


----------



## Nightroad (30. Juni 2008)

im berg  arreat war der weltenstein drin welcher von tyrael zerstört wurde
im endvideo sieht man wie da alles explodiert
entweder ist alles zusammengefallen oder  explodiert wie ein krater

und zu diablo und komet , das war sofern ich net irre in tristram oder so..


----------



## Kujasann (30. Juni 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> im berg  arreat war der weltenstein drin welcher von tyrael zerstört wurde
> im endvideo sieht man wie da alles explodiert
> entweder ist alles zusammengefallen oder  explodiert wie ein krater
> 
> und zu diablo und komet , das war sofern ich net irre in tirisfal oder so..


Tristram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tirisfal ist das startgebeit vond den untoten in WoW^^

naja /flame off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@te ich denke das arreat crater die überbleibsel des am ende von lod zerstörten berges sind da tyrael ja denselben in die luft gejagt hat

mfg kujasann


----------



## Nightroad (30. Juni 2008)

Kujasann schrieb:


> Tristram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich merk schon dass    ud twinken und  diablo 2 zeitgleich net gut ausgehn kann ^^

und zum berg  hab ich  ja das gesagt was du wiederhohlt hast ;P


----------



## Donmo (1. Juli 2008)

Setsuma schrieb:


> Ich schätze das Arreat durch diesen Komet zerstört wurde, und naja Tyrael is immerhin ein Engel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso sollte er unsterblich sein? Die Armeen des Himmels sind ja von der Festung des Wahnsinns aus in die Schlacht gezogen und vernichtet worden (prominentes Beispiel Izual). Wenn er sich verändert haben sollte, dann doch eher in eine andere Richtung. Wenn man ihn zwischen den Quests anspricht erfährt man, dass die anderen hohen 6 des Himmels ihm verboten haben, sich in den Ausgang der Schlacht einzumischen. Er selber ist zum Verharren verdammt und bedauert, dass sich ein Sterblicher um die Angelegenheiten des Himmels kümmern muss.

Arreat wurde durch die Explosion des Weltsteins zerstört, denn es wurde auch gesagt, dass dessen Zerstörung die Welt aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht hat und sich die Folgen noch ewig spürbar wären.
In dem Promovideo sieht man doch die Einschlagstelle des Kometen oder? Da sah es auf jeden Fall nach einem glühenden Krater aus, aber nicht nach dem Überresten eines ganzen Berges.


----------



## Nightroad (1. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er unsterblich sein? Die Armeen des Himmels sind ja von der Festung des Wahnsinns aus in die Schlacht gezogen und vernichtet worden (prominentes Beispiel Izual). Wenn er sich verändert haben sollte, dann doch eher in eine andere Richtung. Wenn man ihn zwischen den Quests anspricht erfährt man, dass die anderen hohen 6 des Himmels ihm verboten haben, sich in den Ausgang der Schlacht einzumischen. Er selber ist zum Verharren verdammt und bedauert, dass sich ein Sterblicher um die Angelegenheiten des Himmels kümmern muss.
> 
> Arreat wurde durch die Explosion des Weltsteins zerstört, denn es wurde auch gesagt, dass dessen Zerstörung die Welt aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht hat und sich die Folgen noch ewig spürbar wären.
> In dem Promovideo sieht man doch die Einschlagstelle des Kometen oder? Da sah es auf jeden Fall nach einem glühenden Krater aus, aber nicht nach dem Überresten eines ganzen Berges.


fakt ist
dass das NEUE BÖSE genau da eingeschlagen ist , wo diablo einst  ankam
ergo bestimmt net im berg arreat
weil baal war der erste der ich dahin bewegte,,,


----------



## Nethraniel (1. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich denke mal, dass das hier der Arreat Krater ist... und für mich sieht das schon ziemlich nach nem gesprengten Berg aus... najo... vll. ist es auch Tristram... who knows...


----------



## DieSchachtel (1. Juli 2008)

Zu dem Trailer Bild, es ist der Arreat Krater. Als Tyrael den Weltenstein zerstört hat, Ist der Berg Implodiert.
Der Komet hat damit rein garnichts zu tun, denn er ist in die Kirche eingeschlagen wo man einst Diablo im ersten Teil vernichtet hat. Der Komet ist derzeit das allergrößte Rätsel bezüglich der Storyline. Deckard Cain sagte in seinem Tagebuch, das es kein gutes Omen sei das der Komet dort eingeschlagen ist.
Das Startgebiet von Diablo3 sind die "Forgotten Tombs". Diese sind nicht in Tristram oder in der alten Kathedrale sondern in der Nähe der "Leoric Highlands" die weiter Nordwestlich vom "Kloster" liegen. Das Portal das wo Deckard Cain nach seiner Rettung betritt, dürfte nach zum "Lager Der Jägerinnen" geführt haben, ich vermute es zumindest. In Diablo3 passt alles sehr gut zusammen. 
Und wenn man das Gameplay Video ansieht und auch den rest, das Logo usw.. merkt man das sich der Style von Diablo zwar fortsetzt, jedoch auf ein End-Apokalyptisches Epos bezieht, sozusagen eine "letzte Schlacht" gegen die Übel der Hölle.
Zumindest sind das meine Vermutungen. Der Arreat Krater wird ein großer Bestandteil sein des Spiels, da dort sich alles zuspitzt, da man davon ausgehen kann, das dort das Portal zur Hölle oder zum Himmel ist. Die Zerstörung des Weltensteins sorgte für ein Ungleichgewicht auf der Welt und löste die Barrieren auf die Himmel, Hölle und Sanktuario trennten. Nun ist aber alles offen und Diablo und seine Diener können durch dieses geöffnetes Portal als richtig Fette Monster in ihrer Ursprungsform zurück kommen. Es gilt also wahrscheinlich als Spieler, dieses Siegel bzw. dieses Portal zu schließen, das dass Gleichgewicht, trotz ohne Weltenstein wieder hergestellt werden kann.
Tyrael dürfte meiner Meinung nach ein gefallener Engel sein gegen den man, wie bei Izual antreten muss. Allein auf der Hauptseite von Diablo3 sieht man ihn ja sehr fett und er macht gar keinen Freundlichen Eindruck auf mich. 
Also wie immer es sich abspielen mag, Blizzard hat sich echt gedanken gemacht für eine Epische Storyline, auch wenn bis jetzt noch so einiges Merkwürdig erscheint und sehr unschlüssig. Aber egal, es ist Diablo3 und darauf sollten wir uns freuen, ob nur Arreat Krater hin oder her.

mfg

eure Schachtel


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Tyrael sieht so aus wie immer, so hat er auch schon in Diablo 2 ausgesehen, ich würde eher sagen das Tyrael verbannt wurde nachdem er sich so richtig in die Geschehnisse der Menschen eingemischt hat (einem Helden helfen geht ja noch, aber einen ganzen Berg sprengen.

Die große Frage ist nun, ob Tyrael sich am Himmel rächen will, oder ob es andere Engel gibt die Diablo helfen wollen, Wenn man das erste mal in der Festung des Wahnsinns ist im 4. Akt von Diablo 2, sagt Decard Cain ja das Tyrael der Engel ist der sich am meisten um die Menschen kümmert, das er nun auf einmal der Hölle helfen will klingt etwas unlogisch, da ich kaum glaube das er sich nach seinem Rauswurf aus dem Himmel gleich der Armee der Hölle angeschlossen hat.


----------



## Yoranox (1. Juli 2008)

Aber falls er Korrumpiert wurde kann er noch so gutmütig sein und ist dennoch auf Seiten der Hölle...Mal sehen,wir sollten uns einfach überraschen lassen!^^


----------



## lopu (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

lese gerade aufmerksam hier eure Vermutungen, und muss gestehen, dass ich damals nicht so auf die Story geachtet hab.
Hab auch weniger Lust nochmal beide Teile durchzuspielen, deswegen meine Frage: 

Gibt es irgendwo ne Zusammenfassung von der Geschichte? Sie sollte schon relativ Detailliert sein und nicht nur grob, denn das Grobe hab ich verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd mich freuen.

MfG


----------



## Panzer01 (1. Juli 2008)

Schau mal auf der offiziellen Diablo 3 Seite Cains Tagebuch. Die Deutsche Seite ist gerade nicht on wegen FSK Prüfung.


----------



## Nightroad (1. Juli 2008)

Panzer01 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der offiziellen Diablo 3 Seite Cains Tagebuch. Die Deutsche Seite ist gerade nicht on wegen FSK Prüfung.


jopp da steht so das wichtigeste drin

aber sofern ich net irre steht im tagebuch etwas  in der art
dass der komet  da aufgeschlagen is wo auch diablo einst ankam
afaik kam der auch per komet


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Ich mach hier mal den kurzen Überblick über die beiden Diablo Teile, und ich halt mich zurück versprochen ^^

Diablo 1.

Etwas Böses geht in Tristram um, besser gesagt in seiner Kirche, der Bischof ist mit einigen Jungfrauen in die Kirche gegeangen und wurde seither nicht mehr gesehen, In der Rolle des Helden metzelt ihr euch nun immer tiefer durch die Kirche und ihre untergeordnetet Dungeons, trefft dabei immer wieder Bossmonster (aka The Butcher ^^, Skelettkönig usw).
Und kommt dann schließlich ganz unten beim Bishof an, dieser hat schon die Jungfrauen geopfert und nachdem man in besiegt hat steht das Tor zur Hölle sperrangelweit offen, was macht man also als rechtschaffener Held, man geht durch dahinter wartet Diablo, nach langem epischen Kampf ist der Herr der Hölle gefällt, doch der Held ist zu schwach um sich des letzten boßhaften Plans Diablos gewahr zu werden.
So rammt er sich den Seelenstein, in dem Diablos ganze Kraft und Niedertrachtigkeit gespeichert sind , in einem moment der Schwäche in die Stirn, und so hat das Böse wieder über einen Helden gesiegt, und der Wanderer beginnt somit seine Reise gen Osten.

Diablo 2. 

Akt.1
Einige Wochen später im Lager der Jägerinnen in der Näche, des Klosters, des einzigen Sicheren durchgangs durch das Gebirge gen Osten. Ein Held ist eingetroffen und wird gleich losgeschickt um die bösen Monster in der Nähe aufzuhalten, da Dämonen das Kloster überrant haben. Nach getaner Arbeit wird man ausgeschickt ein Portal nach Tristram zu öffnen um Hilfe und Rat bei Dekard Cain einzuholen um den Monstern Herr zu werden. 
Dort angekommen brennt Tristram, und Cain ist in einem Käfig eingesperrt, nach der befreihung erzählt er einem die Geschichte von dem Helden der Diablo aufgehalten hat nur um selbst der Herr der Hölle zu werden. 
Und schickt euch gleich nach Osten, nach vielen weiteren geschlachtetetn Dämonen, kommt man in den Katakomben unter dem Kloster an und trifft die Nachhut Diablos.
Anduriel eines der Kleineren Übel, nachdem sie bezwungen ist steht einem der Weg nach Luth Golein offen, und man reist mit einer Karawane richtung Wüste.

Akt. 2
In Luth Golein angekommen geht der Weg weiter nach Osten übers Meer nach Kurast der Hafenstadt von Zakarum der Heimat der Paladine.
Wenn dan nicht eine verhängte Blockade wäre die solange aufrechterhalten wird wie die Angriffe der Monster auf Luth Golein weitergehen. Doch nich viel wichtigere Dinge müssen erledigt werden, Diablo ist sicher auf seinem Weg zu Baal, einem seiner Brüder, der in der Wüste in einem Gräbertal gefangengehalten wird. Öffen kann man es nur mithilfe eines alten Artefakts, einem Horadrimstab, diese wurden allerdings zur sicherheit des Grabes in 3 Teile zerlegt und in der Wüste versteckt, und auf dem Weg dahin steht man wieder Horden von Monstern gegenüber, bis man alle 3 teile zusammenhat und im Horadrimwürfel wieder zusammengesteckt hat.
Danach beginnt die Suche nach dem richtigen Grab des Thal Rascha, des Magiers der festgekettet unter der Erde als Träger des Seelensteins von Baal auf ewig dazu verdammt ist ihn dort festzuhalten, dazu muss Horizons Zuflucht gefunden werden. Ein seltsamer Spektraler Raum der irgendwo Existiert als Labor des Magiers Horazon.
Wärend einer kleinen Dämonenjagt unter dem Palast des Herrschers entdeckt man einen Spalt der in die Zulfuch führt, dort wird das richtige der Gräber bestimmt und man bricht auf.
Im richtigen Grab angekommen mus man feststellen das man wieder zuspät war, ein weiteres Übel Duriel hat sich im Vorraum breit gemacht (im warsten sinne des Wortes) und nach dessen beseitigung kommt man in die Hauptkammer.
Dort wartet der Erzengel Tyrael der Diablo leider nicht daran hintern konnte Baal zu befreihen, das 2. Übel ist damit auch befreit und hat sich des Körpers eines mächtigen Magiers angenommen. Der Seelenstein von Baal wurde Marius dem unwissenden Begleiter des Wanderes gegeben um in ihn der Hölle auf der Schmiede zu zertrümmern. Doch das ist nicht die Sorge des Helden, Tyrael schickt ihn nach Osten.
Und die Jagt geht weiter.

Akt. 3

Angekommen in Kurast wird man von Deckart Cain ausgeschickt einen Flegel (Morgenstern) zu besorgen. Mephisto der dritte Bruder hat die Priesterschaft der von Zakarum verdorben und sich mithilfe seines Seelensteins des Körpers des Hohepriesters bemächtigt. Nach schier endlossen Monsterhorden hat man alle Teile des Flegels gefunden und kann nun endlich der Priesterschaft von Zakarum gegenübertreten die die Kugel bewachen die Mephisto aufgestellt hat um  den Zugagng zu sich zu versperren. 
Nun geht es hinab in die Tiefen des Haupttempels, und nach schier endlosen (genauer gesagt Horden ^^) Monstern steht man ihm endlich gegenüber,
Mephisto, Herr des Hasses, ist als einziger übrig als man im Tiefsten Raume unter dem Tempel ankommt, Diablo und Baal sind durch das Tor das in die Hölle führt gegangen, und somit außerhalb der Reichweite des Helden, aber der wäre kein Held wenn er nicht auch damit fertig werden würde, und wenig später liegt das erste der 3 großen Übel im Staub, und sein Seelenstein ist unser.
Und was macht mal als Held noch mit einem Höllenportal im Raum? Genau man geht hindurch.

4. Akt 

Willkommen in der Festung des Wahnsinns, der letzten Bastion des Himmels vor den Toren der Hölle, Tyrael ist auch da, zeigt sich sehr beeindruckend das ein Sterblicher ein großes Übel bezwungen hat und nicht korrumpiert wurde, und hat Deckard Cain auch gleich mitgebraucht. Als erstes gilt es herauszufinden wieso die großen Übel so eine Macht erlangen konnten wo sie doch in die Seelensteine eingeschlossen waren, zu der Lösung dieses Problemes könnte der Erzengel Izual helfen, doch leider wurde dieser beim Kampf gegen die Horden der Hölle überwältigt und korrumpiert, also steht seine Erlösung an erster Stelle.
Nachdem auch er bezwungen wurde, offenbart sich das ganze außmas der Katastrophe, Izual hat den großen Übeln von den Seelensteinen erzählt, von ihrer Funktionsweise und wie sich die Macht darin nutzen lässt auf die weltliche Ebene einfluss zu nehmen. Somit müssen die Seelensteine unbedingt Zerstört werden, und Tyrael schickt uns gleich aus um in der Schmiede der Hölle Baals Seelenstein zu zerstören, damit dessen Kraft nicht mehr genutzt werden kann. Nachdem diese aufgabe wieder einmal Heldenhaft gemeistert wurde kommt es zum Showdown.
Tyrael schickt uns ins innere Sanktum wo wir Diablo selbst stellen sollen, nach dem der Held dort angekommen ist gilt es noch 5 Siegel (und deren massenhafter Bewacher) zu beseitigen, und man kann Diablo in einer titanischen Schlacht endlich stellen und niederringen.
Diablo ist tot, sein Seelenstein zerstört, der von Mephisto auch...... nur wo ist Baal?...... oder Marius der zur Höllenschmiede geschickt wurde um Baals Seelenstein zu vernichten?

Diablo 2 Lord of Destrucktion

Akt. 5
Baal hat Marius gefunden, seinen Seelenstein erlangt, und ist somit mit dem Körper eines mächtigen Magiers wohl das im moment stärkste Übel. Seine Pläne sind weitaus bedrohlicher als die seiner Brüder und somit greift er die Heimat der Barbaren an um zum Berg Arreat zu gelangen, wo der Weltenstein ruht und darauf wartet korrumpiert zu werden. 
Tyrael spendiert und und Cain einen kostenlosen Port in die letzte noch nicht eingenommen Barbarenstadt Harogaht am Fuße des Berges Arreat. Die Jagt auf Baal ist damit eröffnet, und nach vielen Toten Monstern, einem gestellten Verräter der Baal zugang zum Berg gab, und dem Besiegen der Urahnen der Barbaren, kämpft man sich den Berg hinauf bis zum vorraum des Weltensteins wo Baal wartet und uns Horden von Horden seiner Monster entgegenscheudert. Nachdem diese sich unserer Macht ergeben haben, begiebt sich Baal durch ein Portal in die Kammer des Weltensteins. 
Was Helden mit Portalen machen dürften wir ja inzwischen wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Kammer des Weltensteins angekommen, kommt es zu einem weiteren epischen Kampf mit dem letzten der 3 Großen Übel, nachdem auch dieses sein Blut über den Boden verteilt hat und besiegt wurde, erscheint Tyrael ein letztes mal und verkündet das der Weltenstein schon zu weit verdorben ist und zerstört werden müsste. Ein Schwertwurf,und ein explodierender Weltenstein später ist das Werk vollbracht, die 3 Großen Übel sind bezwungen doch was wird die zerstörung des Weltensteins bringen? Was wird passieren?

Coming Soon............. Diablo 3

So ich hoffe das reicht fürs erste ^^

Edith: Und wehe einer kommt mit einem Fullquote hier an!!


----------



## Flooza (1. Juli 2008)

Edith: Und wehe einer kommt mit einem Fullquote hier an!!
[/quote]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  super geschrieben. konnt mich echt wieder gut in die diablo zeit reinversetzen...ach war/ist das schön....


----------



## Donmo (1. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> So ich hoffe das reicht fürs erste ^^



Und was ist mit der Vorgeschichte?^^

Vorgeschichte:

Noch lange vor dem Aufstieg des großen Königreichs Sanktuario wurden die drei großen Übel aus der Welt verbannt. Als ein Krieg unter ihresgleichen ausbrach, überwältigten die vier kleineren Übel ihre Brüder, wodurch sie auf der Welt Einzug hielten und eine Herrschaft des Schreckens führten. 
Als letzten Ausweg versammelte der Erzengel Tyrael eine Schar von Magiern um sich, um dem Bösen Einhalt zu gebieten. Sie nannten sich die Horadrim. Mit Hilfe ihrer Seelensteine gelang es ihnen, die Macht der Herrn des Schreckens, der Zerstörung und des Hasses zu binden. Diese Seelensteine wurden in der ganzen Welt verstreut. 
Mephistos Stein wurde in einem alten Turm im Dschungel Kejisthans vergraben. 
Baals Seelenstein sollte unter dem heißen Wüstensand vergraben werden, doch der Stein wurde beschädigt. Übrig blieb ein Splitter, der nicht mächtig genug war, um Baal für immer zu bannen. So opferte sich der Anführer der Horadrim, Tal Rasha, selbst und rammte sich den Splitter in die Brust, um die Seele Baals in seinem Körper zu binden. Tals Rashas Grab wurde mit mächtigen Runen versehen, die jedem Sterblichen den Eintritt verwehrten. 
Diablos Stein wurde in das Land Khanduras gebracht, wo er in der Nähe des Flusses Talsande in einer Höhle vergraben wurde. Zur Sicherheit errichteten die Horadrim über der Höhle ein Kloster, in dem sie selbst über den Stein wachten.
Doch im Laufe der Jahre begann die Geschichte in Vergessenheit zu geraten und die Zahl der Horadrim schwand stetig. Nachdem auch der letzte von ihnen das Kloster verlassen hatte, verfiel es zu einer Ruine. Niemand wusste von dem Schrecken, der in den Katakomben des Klosters nur auf seine Befreiung wartete.

Wenn es jemanden interessiert, wie Diablo wieder befreit wurde, kann ich das auch noch posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (1. Juli 2008)

immer her damit ;P
aber wenn du weisst woher die 3 übel genau komemn kannst du das auch schreibn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Vorgeschichte?^^



danke für die Vorgeschichte, die ist mir nicht so eingefallen, das mit Tal Rasha wusste ich noch, den rest nichtmehr.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

Woa, also ich hab D1 und D2+LoD zwar mehrfach durchgespielt - aber das ist Jahre her und von der Story hat ich kaum noch was im Kopf - mehr davon bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke an die zwei beiden (hrhr)!

Sind die Bücher eig. auch so zu empfehlen?


----------



## Yoranox (2. Juli 2008)

Hier mal die Vrogeschichte von Diablo, aber ich habe sie nur von einer Seite kopiert und bin daher nicht für den Inhalt verantwortlich.

"Diablo-Der Herr des Schreckens! Jahrelang hat er geschlafen. Doch nun ist er zurückgekehrt und er hat nur ein Ziel! Er will seine beiden Brüder: Mephisto- Der Herr des Hasses und Ball - Der Herr der Zerstörung suchen und mit ihnen zusammen den Kampf gegen das Gute wieder aufnehmen! Sie, die drei Brüder sind die "Bösen" im ewigen Kampf zwischen Gut und Böse. Sie sind die Herrscher über die Hölle und kämpfen mit ihren Dämonen gegen die Erzengel. die Herrscher über den Himmel. Man nennt diesen Kampf auch..."Den großen Konflik".

Lange, lange kämpften die drei Brüder gegen die Erzengel und nie gelang es einer Partei die Oberhand zu gewinnen. Doch dann kam "Der große Konflikt" zum Stillstand, denn es kam zu einem wichtigen Ereignis: Die Menschheit entstand! 


Schon früh merkten die beiden Gegner, dass diese kleinen Kreaturen, der entscheidende Faktor in ihrem Krieg sein würden. Denn wer die Menschheit kontrolliert, hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil im "Großen Konflikt". Und so schickten beide Parteien ihre Gesandten auf die Erde, um die Menschheit für sich zu gewinnen. Diese  Verlagerung des Krieges auf die Erde nennt man "Den Krieg der Sünde".


Nach einer Weile dachten die Dämonen, dass sie die Menschheit eher mit Terror und Gewalt unterwerfen könnten. Und so halfen die Engel der Menschheit im Kampf gegen die drei Brüder. Lange wurde auf der Erde gekämpft, doch dann kam es in der Hölle zu einem entscheidenden Ereignis: "Dem dunklen Exil". In der Hölle kommt es zu Aufständen gegen die drei Brüder. Anführer dieser Revolte sind die niederen Dämonen, allen voran Azmodan- Der Herr der Sünde, Andariel Die Tochter der Qual, Duriel- Der Herr des Schmerzes und Belial- Der Herr der Lügen.


Lange wird in der Hölle gekämpft die Armeen der drei Brüder gegen die Armeen der niederen Dämonen. Doch schließlich gelingt es den niederen Dämonen die Herren der Hölle zu verbannen.


Baal, Mephisto und Diablo mußten sich jetzt einen neuen Ort suchen, wo sie ihren Kampf gegen die Engel fortsetzen können.
Und sie fanden einen... die Erde!


Da die Erde nun in wiklichen Schwierigkeiten war, gründete der Erzengel Tyrael einen Orden sterblicher Magier. Er nannte sie die "Horadrim". Dieser Orden hatte nur ein Ziel, die drei Brüder zu finden und sie in Seelensteine zu bannen, da die Dämonen keine körperlichen Gestalten sind. Diese Steine bekamen sie auch von Tyrael. Und so durchstreiften die "Horadrim" das Land, auf der Suche nach den Brüdern. Und schließlich fanden sie Mephisto und bannten ihn. Als nächstes fanden und bannten sie Baal. Und nach langer Suche fanden sie auch den jüngsten Bruder Diablo und bannten ihn nach kurzem Kampf in den Seelenstein. Sie legten den Stein in eine Kammer tief unter Erde und errichteten darüber Höhlen und Katakomben. Lange ruhte Diablo in seinem Gefängnis und die Horadrim wurden immer weniger.


Auf der Erde entstanden inzwischen Königreiche und über Diablo'sVerließ entstand ein Dorf unter Führung von König Leoric. Mit der Zeit ließ die Kraft des Seelensteins nach und Diablo gewann immer mehr Kontrolles über die Seelen der Dorfbewohner. König Leoric verfiel deshalb dem Wahnsinn und führte unsinnige und blutige Kriege gegen die Nachbarvölker, bis seine Krieger gezwungen waren ihn zu töten. Während dessen befahl Diablo den Erzbischof Lazarus in die Höhlen, zu seiner Kammer. Der völlig unter seiner Kontrolle stehende Bischof befreite Diablo aus seinem Gefängnis. Und nun sammelt Diablo Kraft um seine Brüder zu finden und den Kampf wiederaufzunehmen! Und nur einer kann ihn daran hindern...! SIE!"

Quelle: http://www.netmoon.com/diablo/story1.htm





Nachtrag: Die oben genannten "geringeren Übel" Belial und Azmodan sind Brüder und nach jetziger sicht die einzigen verbleibenden Übel,sofern es die 3 großen Übel nicht geschafft haben wieder zu kehren.Daher denke ich,dass sie im neuen Diablo eine tragende Rolle spielen werden und einer von denen sogar das Wesen im blizzard teaser gewesen sein könnte.
So Far 
Yoranox


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Hehe, interessiert, die Story nochmal zu lesen.

Danke an euch beide oder auch an euch drei.

So far,
Critical


----------

